# 18v dewalt screw gun/router



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

My favorite for setting fasteners is the dewalt 18v cordless screw gun I have used the makita corded and dewalt corded ridged corded ect.. This is just nice in my opinion. Also had mine for like 4 years or so still my favorite and best workin one.
Oh and the router is good as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate that piece of sh!t.
I had one and I thought they were total garbage.
It's honestly so off balance and awkward to hold and bulky, I got so frustrated with it, I just buried it behind a wall in some house I did.
Just left it in between the studs and drywalled over it. Didn't want it any more. 
Then I got my cordless Makita! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I hate that piece of sh!t.
> I had one and I thought they were total garbage.
> It's honestly so off balance and awkward to hold and bulky, I got so frustrated with it, I just buried it behind a wall in some house I did.
> Just left it in between the studs and drywalled over it. Didn't want it any more.
> Then I got my cordless Makita! :thumbsup:


 Where's this home at???:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

They have their place when you are too lazy to run extension cords. Just not as fast or as good as the corded in my opinion.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dewalt aint the greatest driver on the scene,,,,BUT It is the toughest!!!:yes: In the wrong hands... even the best of guns can create a cluster mess...Trust me!!! I know!!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Where's this home at???:whistling2:


You'd have to battle our cold winters to get to it Moore 
Are you willing to try?



Mudshark said:


> They have their place when you are too lazy to run extension cords. Just not as fast or as good as the corded in my opinion.


I agree for the most part. However, I run my Makita full tilt and it fairs extremely well. I change the battery as soon as I notice it's starting to loose even a little power.



moore said:


> Dewalt aint the greatest driver on the scene,,,,BUT It is the toughest!!! In the wrong hands... even the best of guns can create a cluster mess...Trust me!!! I know!!


In my opinion Dewalt cordless drivers are garbage.
There corded guns on the other hand are my absolute favourite. They're tanks! Indestructible! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> In my opinion Dewalt cordless drivers are garbage.
> There corded guns on the other hand are my absolute favourite. They're tanks! Indestructible! :thumbsup:


You got that right - those things (corded guns) take a lickin and keep tickin. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> You got that right - those things (corded guns) take a lickin and keep tickin. :thumbsup:


Yup! I had a sweet corded Makita back in the day, it was brand new.
One of my guys dropped it from 2 sets of scaffolding, garbage! Broke instantly. The shaft broke and it was garbage.
I've dropped Dewalt guns from 6 sets of scaffolding, on purpose! And they're still golden!
All corded guns Im talking about though.
I don't ever recommend dropping battery operated guns.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

don't want to ruffle feathers but i stated with dewalt corded gun. Still a good gun by far the toughest and does a great job . then i grabed a 12 v cordless dewalt for tagging board so i wouldnt have to drag a cord. then on my first steal job were i framed as well as boarded a hilti guy brought a cordless gun i fell in love with. 575$ at the time was to rich for me at the time and i needed a new gun bad steal heavy gauge 16 or 18 kills guns most guys use impact drivers for the framing i was broke so i used my dry wall gun for it all. he sold me a corded gun even though there not as tough as dewalt it works great and ill never look back i love there guns i got 3 cordless now and allways have a corded one also droped my cordless off 9 stories joe brought me a new one the warenty is for two years no matter what happens that what the big price is for i think. my buddy uses the makita cordless just as expensive but it works great too but i can lock my gun on like a corded he has to hold the trigger. its time for dewalt to make new lith guns and routers i wont touch the nicad crap its just old tech and makita and hilti are way better. but like i said before dewalts corded is a good tough gun if your mainly a taper that is all i would buy if your a board hoar like me get the hilti next im gonna add the screw strip attachment another hun per gun like the synco with out the cord and hilti's guns are definatly the smoothest in my opinion. the hilti corded is only 100 bucks so just as afordable and the same strip attachment works for it aswell but if you dont do commercial jobs were the hilti guys are your probably better to get a dewalt corded. merri xmas.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Corded or not...They ALL!!! Need to replace the tip of the nose piece with a soft rubber bushing instead of junk metal .:yes:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> Corded or not...They ALL!!! Need to replace the tip of the nose piece with a soft rubber bushing instead of junk metal .:yes:


might sound stupid but why ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> might sound stupid but why ?


 A rubber tip on the nose would make perfect sense.
less blisters . less peeling back on the miss screws[blisters] 
rubber nose would kinder to the board. JS...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> A rubber tip on the nose would make perfect sense.
> less blisters . less peeling back on the miss screws[blisters]
> rubber nose would kinder to the board. JS...


 That makes sense we pull our misses and push in the mess with our saw handle. We have too many these days[misses]training my boy right now he's getting better. Does that still blister? I know its way better to have none, in a week or two we'll be there again.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gordie said:


> That makes sense we pull our misses and push in the mess with our saw handle. We have too many these days[misses]training my boy right now he's getting better. Does that still blister? I know its way better to have none, in a week or two we'll be there again.


It won't blister unless its a major divet that breaks the gypsum away from the paper, easy enough to rub in the small stuff


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> You got that right - those things (corded guns) take a lickin and keep tickin. :thumbsup:


I have 2 of those 18v. They r good for tacking sheets and patch jobs but they are to slow. Also have 2 corded ones. They outperform porter cable Milwaukee for sure. I don't use green tools no mater what it is.


----------

